# Trixie's Travels - **She's HERE!!!**



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey guys!

I thought I would chronicle how Trixie came into our lives (which we'rein the middle of the process of), that way if anybody ever has theopportunity/need to fly a bunny somewhere, they know what to do, whereto go, what to expect, etc. Since we're in the middle of it,I'll give a little background, and a bit of information as to how wegot to this point.

So, since the beginning of Denise (TrixieRabbit) deciding she had torehome Trixie (see the thread here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16674&amp;forum_id=7 ),we both expressed how much we wanted Trixie to come and live here withme and my girls, and how frustrating that she had to be so far away,etc. But the more we got to talking about it, the more werealized that it is, indeed, do-able. 

At first, we thought that we would have to figure out how to transporther via different people using their cars, but we figured that it wouldtake at least a week, and would more than likely cause much unduestress upon Trixie (which is something we wanted to avoid as much aspossible).

So, my next thought was to PM a couple people that I thought might knowwhat to do, if anything could be done in this situation (or if it wasjust not a good idea). What we quickly found out, was thatCarolyn has done this before (I think either I didn't see her post, orit was before my time on the forum) via airplane.Wow! We had no idea that it could be done! :woohoo

So, the next thing to do was call around to find out not only whichairlines could do this, but which ones would be most suitable to abunny, any restrictions, the prices (though, ultimately, we would havegone with the most expensive one if it meant she would get the besttreatment), and what we would need to do.

To be perfectly honest, I have only called one airline, and it was theone that both Denise and I, as people, have had the best experiencewith and really liked. The next thread portion will outlinewhat we found out.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

*RESEARCHING THE AIRLINES

*The first thing I thought of in thinking about calling airlines,was checking out what they had to say online. Each airlinehas their own site, and sections about each part of air travel.

Each site lists various restrictions, such as weather temperatures,food restrictions, weight restrictions, etc., as well as listing what'srequired. The one thing common to each airline is that theanimal must have some sort of Health Certificate (obviously, somethingsaying the animal is in good health...each airline has a different timeperiod they require this to be within), and their carrier/kennel mustbe airline-certified.

From the sites I've been to in researching this out, each animal cargospace is pressurized, and normally temperature-controlled to be withinthe range of 50-70 degrees Fahrenheit.

I went to their site, checked out all the things I mentioned in theabove post, and copied down their phone number. Then, Deniseand I worked out what we would like to ask the airlines (in accordanceto both of our various concerns), and I called them up.

Here were the questions I asked:

1. What are your total fees for shipping animal cargo (whichis what this is), after all is said and done? (Their websitesall say a base price for shipping animal cargo, but I've found thatmany places usually have another couple of fees that aren't mentionedthat go on top of that...and since Denise and I were going half andhalf on all fees for this, we needed an actual, total price.)

2. What is the timing for reservations? (Eachwebsite had it's own requirements for an acceptable time period duringwhich you can make reservations for animal cargo, due to weatherrestrictions during certain times of year, which I'll get to below.)

3. Do the animals get food and water service? Willthey each be checked up on during their flight? 

4. What about layovers? How long can theybe? Where do the animals go? Will they be checkedup on in this situation?

5. What is allowed to be with the animal in it's carrier?

6. What sort of ID, etc. is required upon pickup of the animal once it's arrived?

7. What sort of documentation/paperwork will be required inorder to be able to ship the animal via cargo (like the HealthCertificate)?

8. Is the animal cargo space temperature-controlled (sincesome of the sites didn't specify completely, and more for ourpeace-of-mind)?

9. What are the weather restrictions (each airline isdifferent on this)? How can we tell for a cross-country trip?

10. Do you have any additional guidelines for me?

The answers...in my next post.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

*CALLING THE AIRLINES*

So, in talking to the airline we decided to go with, I found out the following answers:

*1. What are your total fees for shipping animal cargo(which is what this is), after all is said and done? (Theirwebsites all say a base price for shipping animal cargo, but I've foundthat many places usually have another couple of fees that aren'tmentioned that go on top of that...and since Denise and I were goinghalf and half on all fees for this, we needed an actual, totalprice.) *There is an additional $20 required for theAirway bill. I also asked her if we would be able to shipTrixie's cage (broken down and in a sealed box) along with her in thecargo area, but she said that, for that particular airline, we wouldhave to open a cargo account with them (which would be a lot ofadditional money, and is something businesses do when they have a lotof cargo to send on a regular basis...more on this later).

* 2. What is the timing for reservations? (Eachwebsite had it's own requirements for an acceptable time period duringwhich you can make reservations for animal cargo, due to weatherrestrictions during certain times of year, which I'll get tobelow.) *Reservations could be made for this particularairline anywhere from same-day to one week in advance. Shealso mentioned that Denise would have to get there 2hrs before theflight in checking her in.

* 3. Do the animals get food and water service?Will they each be checked up on during their flight?* Yes,they would get food and water service (and required that you signpaperwork attesting to the fact that the animal has eaten within 4hrsof the flight). You also provide the animal's food and water(along with the containers for such that would be in with theanimal). Yes, they are checked up on quite often. 

* 4. What about layovers? How long can theybe? Where do the animals go? Will they be checkedup on in this situation? *She answered that layovers arepossible, but that the animal would be travelling for no more than aday, total. They try to minimize layovers wherever possible,but sometimes it's unavoidable. She also mentioned that theyare supervised the entire time they are in a layover.

* 5. What is allowed to be with the animal in it'scarrier? *I asked specifically if we could have hay inwith Trixie, and a water bottle afixed to the front of the carrier, andshe said that would be just fine. She also said that theyallow something comfy to be in with the animal to lay on.

* 6. What sort of ID, etc. is required upon pickup of theanimal once it's arrived? *The very sweet lady I spoke tomentioned that upon checking Trixie in, Denise would be given an AirwayBill Number, which she would then pass on to me, and I would need that,combined with a picture ID, to pick Trixie up.

* 7. What sort of documentation/paperwork will be requiredin order to be able to ship the animal via cargo (like the HealthCertificate)? *A Health Certificate will be required, andmust be within 10 days of the flight. Also, theabove-mentioned signed paperwork attesting to the fact that the animalhas eaten within 4hrs of the flight.

* 8. Is the animal cargo space temperature-controlled(since some of the sites didn't specify completely, and more for ourpeace-of-mind)? *Yes, it is temperature controlled, andpressurized.

* 9. What are the weather restrictions (each airline isdifferent on this)? How can we tell for a cross-countrytrip? *I didn't specify exactly the first portion of thisquestion, but she told me that the moment we called in to make thereservation, they should know if there are any weatherrestrictions. Thus, the reason for reservations not allowingto be made more than one week in advance.

* 10. Do you have any additional guidelines forme? *I actually didn't ask this question, either, as shehad so completely answered everything else for me.


So, after all that, Denise and I decided to go ahead and use United Airlines (from whom all the above answers came).

As far as Trixie's cage, we decided that Denise would just break itdown, put it all in a box, and mail it to me, and we would split thecost of postage half-way.

Now that all that has been outlined, on to how the plan works, and what we've done so far!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome Rosie! Great thread w/ great,detailed information. I'm glad this is all working out forboth of you.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks! There's so much more to write!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

:great:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

*THE PLAN*

Okay, so the chronicle continues...

In trying to figure out a timeline of how things should proceed (timingis crucial for things), we figured out the timeline to be the following:

1. Mail the cage, and figure out its approximate deliverydate, so I can have her cage all set up with her things by the time shegets here.

2. Going by that date, arrange a flight for her.

3. Then, going by the flight date (and allowing a few extradays, if needed), schedule the vet visit for her Health Certificate.

4. Just be sure everything is all set up, and put together...and send her on over! 


Thursday, Denise went ahead and mailed Trixie's cage. Here'sthe total of things thus far as far as how much all this is going tocost.

*Airline ticket for Trixie: *$159 total (I don't know where the extra cost came from, from the $120 they quoted me)

*Vet visit for Trixie's Health Certificate:* $45

*Mailing the cage:* approx $38

So, there you have the totals, guys. Yes, it costs some goodamount of money to transport her and her things, but in the beginningshe and I agreed that the cost was worth it, as the whole thing will beMUCH less stressful than a car drive that stretches across probablyover a week of time...so the cost is worth it to both of us.

As far as Trixie's flight, we're planning on next Saturday (the 20th)being her flight date. The only thing that would hold us backis the weather (which has gotten quite colder lately, so it could be anobstacle), but I have a feeling things will work out just fine.

The post office said Trixie's cage would take 5-7 business days to gethere, so it might arrive JUST before she does, or just after, dependingon the timing of things. The package containing her cage hasa tracking number (I'm not sure what the technical term for it wouldbe, but we did it so we could be able to tell just what was going onwith it), and I've been checking up on it.

So...here's hoping the weather warms up a bit, or is okay for her to fly in!! 

Hugs to all!! 

Rosie*

P.S. If you guys wanted to check out United Airlines' siteinformation about Travelling with Animals, here are a few helpful links:

Travelling with Animals:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,51255,00.html

Restrictions and guidelines:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,1048,00.html

Kennel requirements:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,1049,00.html

Also, if you want their number, it's 800-UA-CARGO.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

Also, guys...feel absolutely free to ask me any and all questions you might have about this subject. 

I'll continue to update things as the story continues...

*I'M SO EXCITED!!!!  *


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 14, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *Airline ticket for Trixie: *$159
> *Vet visit for Trixie's Health Certificate:* $45
> *Mailing the cage:* approx $38


*Getting Trixie safely to her new home*: PRICELESS

This is getting so exciting!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

Hehe...that's so funny!! The thoughtactually entered my mind as I was typing it all up...but I somehowforgot to add it, hehe!

Good one...I applaud you! 

P.S. I can't believe everything's coming together sonicely...I just hope the weather is good enough when Saturday getshere!!  I think I'll just plain melt when I getto see her for the first time!! *sigh*
*
Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Airlineticket for Trixie: *$159
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2007)

This is so awesome. The 20th I have a vet visitfor Connor, Ringo and Dallas. So I will be rushing home tosee what is going on.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

Aww...that's so sweet, JadeIcing! 

It's neat that so many people are so excited...though I don't think nearly as many people are as excited as me! 

I think all my nails will be history by the time we pick her up that day! Mine AND Denise's!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, bad news....

Looks like the weather dropped sufficiently that our girl won't be able to catch her flight on Saturday...:grumpy

I'm totally bummed...but keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed thatnext weekend (or even possibly during the week) it'll warm up enoughthat she can just come on over.

Argh...and just yesterday, I got all excited at the prospect at only having to wait four more days. 

But...I guess it's not _all _bad. This way we'lldefinitely have her cage by the time she arrives, and it buys us a bitmore time to put that part of the house together for her. Westill have to buy the mounting thingy to put the TV up on the wall(it's not a flat-screen...we're going to buy one of those mountingthingies to put it up), and set it all up, so it's okay, in all....

Still...




:grumpy...combinedwith the head cold I woke up with, this day is just NOT starting outright. 

Argh...darn Winter!! Normally I LOVE winter...but for somereason, it's just dampening my spirits this year.


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Thread Rosie! If you dont mind, Id like to link to it from our Resource Center.

You know, when you think about it, (compared to the time and cost oftransporting cross-country via car) its really a bargain to fly herthere for that price. Not to mention its less stressful for little Trix.

One thing I would ask around about (maybe some of the breeders wouldknow) is about the water bottle. Im afraid it might leak on the insideof her carrier and get her all wet. I know mine does if I try to leaveit there for car rides. Something to think about. Maybe they couldattach it when they stop? OrDenise could give her lots ofwatery greens for the ride?

Now, if this danged weather will just cooperate so princess Trixie can book her safe flight to sunny CA!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh, cool! That'd be great...that way people could reference it in the future. 

About the water bottle...I'll pass that advice on to Denise, so she can figure out the best way to handle it from her end. 

Question...if it doesn't leak on a normal basis, will it be fine?

Thanks! 

Rosie*


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. California isn'tso sunny today, well, I take that back. It's sunny, but cold,really cold. Okay, well, by really cold I mean it fluctuatesbetween say 40 and 65, but that's cold for us. 

Like today, I was taking finals, and the heaters don't work, so I wastaking a test in a giant, freezing, auditorium. It's hard towrite when your hands are numb. Luckily we ran outside to thesunshine to warm up. 

Anyway, hopefully Trixie can get out here soon because I have a feelingthat even with our record breaking coldsnap we're having, it's probablyalot warmer here than most other parts of the country.


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Question...if it doesn't leak on a normal basis, will it be fine?


I dunno..maybe those new Water Buddies dont leak, but the usual bottleswill leak little by little into the carrier. I put one on Basil'scarrier one time for our hour trek from Lansing to Flint to see myparents. When we got there, he was pretty soaked!

Maybe ask Peg or Carolyn or someone like that with experience shipping bunnies?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay, good idea...I'll do that. I'll PM them both, and post their answers here. 

Thanks, Haley! 

And, yes, Missyscove...it's so dang cold here!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> And, yes, Missyscove...it's so dang cold here!!


HAHAHA. Cold, you say?? Weather channel says it "feels like" 3 degrees here in MI!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

I know, I know...but we Californians just aren't used to actually FEELING cold, hehe!!

If ya need the heater here...it's FREEZING...:roflmao:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And, yes,Missyscove...it's so dang cold here!!
> ...




Ahem, I have to wear a skirt to school every day, bare legs =cold. We got special permission to wear sweatpants this weekthough, yay. Now I feel like I've hijacked the thread,perhaps it's time for an off topic one...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hehe...it's okay.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2007)

Rosie, this is an awesome post - you have done so much research to make things easier for anyone in a similar situation. 

*When* John and I eventually emigrate to Canada this will be so useful - thank you!

What a bummer having to wait the extra time for little Trixie to arrive- but better safe than sorry. Not only will you have no nails left,your knuckles will be taking a beating too 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2007)

Things still on for Saturday?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 19, 2007)

Ouch for the shipping costs...I think I pay $85or so when I have rabbits shipped to San Antonio. Most of the breedersI know use a different airline though so that is probably why.

I will say this. I've had four shipments I think of rabbits shipped into either myself or a friend in Houston - and I've had two shipments ofrabbits that made the trip several hundred or thousand miles by car.

The ones that travelled by plane were less stressed when they made ithere than the ones who travelled by car. Their trip only took one dayand they were in their new home. They adapted just fine and I never sawany signs of stress.

The ones that travelled in the car? Well...we had a few issues but everything was ok..

So I think you guys are doing the right thing sending Trixie this way and I'm so happy for you both.

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Ouch for the shipping costs...I think I pay $85 or so when Ihave rabbits shipped to San Antonio. Most of the breeders I know use adifferent airline though so that is probably why.


Seeing as this is going in the Resource Center, if Rosie doesn't mind,if anybody can quote other other airlines and prices (and experiences),that would be great 

sas


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, that would be absolutely GREAT!! Any additional information would be such a gem!!

And TinysMom mentioned to me in a PM that she thought she'd learnedfrom someone somewhere that United wasn't the best airline forthis. She's reaffirming her information, and I'll add it tothis when I receive it.

But, YES, if anyone has ANYTHING to add that has had experience withshipping buns (or any animals, really) via plane...please feelabsolutely free to add information from your experience here!

You can never have too much data when a bun's life is at stake!! 
*
Pipp wrote: *


> *TinysMomwrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ouch for the shipping costs...I think I pay $85 or sowhen I have rabbits shipped to San Antonio. Most of the breeders I knowuse a different airline though so that is probably why.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope...unfortunately, the weather is just too cold for tomorrow to still be on. 

But we'll be trying for next weekend, and it sounds like we might beled to a better airline anyway, so it might be for the good of allinvolved. 

I do expect her cage to arrive any day though, and I'm so excited toput it all together and have it waiting for her! This way mygirls will smell her and her things before she even arrives!
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Things still on for Saturday?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh WONDERFUL!! I'm so glad this ishelping people! It's pretty much what I was hoping when I putit together, since I felt like I was kinda goin' at this blind, hehe!

YES...the extra time is killin' me! BUT...all the better sowe know things are fully set up and ready, and there aren't anylast-minute things that didn't get handled in time, or some such.

And yes, my knuckles will take a beating, if only when re-building hercage! Haha...my hands really take a beating building theseNIC cages, and I haven't quite figured out how...:dunno:
*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> Rosie, this is an awesomepost - you have done so much research to make things easier for anyonein a similar situation.
> 
> *When* John and I eventually emigrate to Canada this will be so useful - thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Jan 20, 2007)

ray:You *know* I'm sending prayers and good thoughts that this all goes well, AND...





.....SOON!!!!!!!!!ullhair:



~Jim

Don't forget to take pics in all of the excitment


----------



## Michaela (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, I hope things can go ahead next weekend!!!:elephant:

Yes pictures defintiely of when you get her cage all set up


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for your good vibes and yourprayers, guys. They're much appreciated. I know theday she's flying over, I'll be all in knots worrying about her in herflight and if she's okay, etc. :?

And yes, I hope it's *SOOON!!!!!

*I really hope it's nextweekend...I would hate to have to wait until March after all thisplanning and getting things ready for NOW, ya know?

I have high hopes, though!!! 

Oh, and don't worry, my husband will most definitely have the camera going when I pick her up! 
*
*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 21, 2007)

Did her cage arrive yet? Once it does, I'm surethe excitement will be even bigger! Because it'll really hit that she'scoming, and SOON!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2007)

What a cool thread! Great idea maherwoman :bunnydance:

One question I would have had for the airline would be about othertypes of animals attending the filght and how much space is usually putbetween them? Such as, if there is going to be dogs, would the rabbitbe spaced far away enough to not get too frightened? 

I hope you get your new baby soon, and don't forget we need pictures! Ihardly ever see pictures of your girls on here anymore :nonono:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 23, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> I hardly ever see pictures of your girls on here anymore :nonono:


:yeahthat


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe...I was hoping nobody would notice that...:embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2007)

We did now wheres the pics?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm workin' on it...I PROMISE!! 

I've got so much going on...trying to adjust to being a mod, getting ahouse ready for a fifth animal, homeschooling (which I'm stilladjusting to), etc. Hehe...I'm a busy lady lately!

But, as soon as things tame down...I promise pictures!!(Heck, we've got I think half a roll with pictures...so it's not gonnabe that difficult to do...) 

:wink


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm, well those excuses will do for now, but Ihave only seen about 2 pictures of Flower since you got her (adultpictures that is) and it's probably months and months and months sinceI've seen our little crazy-Maisie girl :shock:!

Do you think they can feel your excitment about getting Trixie? I hope they all love eachother .


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm...I'm not sure what they feel could beclassified as excitement...since I've been getting disapprovinglooks-galore since even THINKING of flying Trixie here...hehe!

But, yes, hopefully they all wind up loving each other!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Rosie...any word on when Trixie will becoming now? I'll keep watching the thread (just got on ittoday...was wondering how things were going with Trixie).We'll be praying while she's enroute!

Btw, we're homeschoolers, too. What ages are yourchildren? We have three "children"....our oldest is 22 and asenior at Penn State, and our oldest son is 18....the only one we'rehomeschooling now is our 14 year old son, John. He's ourbunny lover, and the "bunny whisperer."


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I haven't yet called today, but yesterdaywhen I called, there were still weather restrictions. I'llcall in a minute, but when I talked to Denise yesterday, she mentionedthat it was supposed to snow there this weekend. 

As far as my daughter, she's six...and is simply wonderful! I love homeschooling her, though there are times whereit's obviously challenging. When she feels she cannot dosomething, it becomes quite a block to her learning it...so I'm tryingto figure out how to change things up a bit to go aroundthat. She's having a hard time in math. Thefrustrating thing is that I can see she gets it...she just doesn'trealize it, really, so she assumes when she sees something, it's toohard, and she just won't understand/be able to learn how to do it.

She can easily do two-digit math (not carrying quite yet...that'snext), and is a really great problem-solver in math...but she sees aproblem on the board, and basically panics a bit. So, I brokeout the many dice I have, and we did some math that way (adding up whatshe rolled), and she did PHENOMINALLY!!

It's just helping out her confidence, really. 

Anyway, hopefully there'll be a break in the weather for next weekend...leaseplease:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

We are right with you hoping and praying.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww...thanks!

Poor Trixie is in this little starter cage. And, though shedoes have a run, and a whole room to play in, Denise said she's gettingso upset being so holed up without her palace...

I feel horrible. Every day that goes by, I feel worse for her. I know it's got to be frustrating...

I hope everyday anew that this is the day we get clearance for the weekend...

Oh, by the way, guys...Denise says hello and sorry she hasn't beenon. She started a new job Monday, and has really been havinga tough time of it with that combined with her still-going insanemorning sickness.  She says she'll try to comeonline to say hello to everyone soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

My house alone you have 2 humans, 7 rabbits, 1 wanabe rabbit, 2 lizards and 3 fish rooting for you guys. 

Tell her we hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll tell her...thank you! She'scounting the days...she started her second trimester recently, but themorning sickness is still sticking around, which she was really sadabout. Hopefully it'll wane soon...

Thank you for all the rootin'!! 

It stinks to have that box with her cage stuff in it sitting behind me...but with no bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Put a stuffed one in there. :bunnydance:A friend for when she first gets there.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 24, 2007)

Keeping paws and fingers crossed here at theGordon household.....will keep praying that the weather breaks.....it'ssupposed to be COLD here in the east this weekend....in central PA, thehigh on Friday is a whopping 16 degrees! Tell Denise to keepeating those saltines, btw! It must be a boy....no girl wouldgive another woman that much trouble! Take care.....we'rethinking about y'all.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

OOH!! Good idea!!

Though, wait...Denise said she humps her stuffies...is it still okay togive her one? Will I have to wash it regularly to keepit...er...clean (ew..sorry)? Or is that only a boy thing...?

I think she'd love a stuffy buddy... (Well, maybe not quitein the same way Flower loves them, haha, but she loves them just thesame!)
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Put a stuffed one inthere. :bunnydance:A friend for when she first getsthere.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

I wash my guys every so often. Connor uses his. To take out his "frustration". :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, cool...stuffy friend it is!! 

Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

I make a big production when I get a rabbit ofbuying them a rabbit of there own and presenting it to them. I amsilly. Need to find one for Elvis.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha...that's what I'll do, too...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

:bunnydance:Yay I feel happy.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Hmm...I'm not sure what they feel could be classified asexcitement...since I've been getting disapproving looks-galore sinceeven THINKING of flying Trixie here...hehe!
> 
> But, yes, hopefully they all wind up loving each other!



Oh yes, adding that 3rd rabbit always makes the first two change a bit!They either love it, and like you less because they now have somethingbetter to think about, or hate them and then hate you for bringing 'em

BunBun HATES my new boy Leo, but Lucky is very friendly and she isdying to go and make friends with him. I'd like to let them greeteachother but then she would smell like Leo, and BunBun would attackher :shock:.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I just called...still weatherrestrictions. I'm wondering if maybe we should set up to havesomeone drive her to another state (obviously closeby, and one thatdoesn't have weather restrictions currently), and then fly her fromthere?

Any ideas?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

I am in CT. We have Bradley airport out of hartford.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it snowing there? What are the temps like?

P.S. I think you're really sweet for mentioning it...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

No snow at all. Actually I am mad about that.The temp goes up and down but right now at 6pm its 36. Only time itgets real cold is late lateat night and early morning.

P.s. Anytime


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm...so if I were able to find transport forher from NY to you...would you be willing to give her kisses and puther on a plane to me? (Obviously Denise and I would figureout compensation for all involved, and include the money for theticket, what to do for this, etc.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Already asked my husband he said yes.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! I just got so excited Ispilled my tea!! (The good thing is, I actually managed tospill it onto a pile of napkins, hehe!)

Wow...Ok, I've PM'd someone I think can help with the transport.  Let's see what he says...

When would you be able to do this? Saturday or Sunday???


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Either. Weekends are free.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

*gasp* Oh my gosh...I'm so excited...I hope this all works together well...

My husband's birthday is Sunday...wouldn't it just be too funny if he got a Trixie for his birthday? HEHE!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!

I hope that somebody I PM'd comes online soon, so we can see if he can help.......leaseplease:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

We can get as far as Stamford, CT. Which is almost to the New York border.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm trying to reach Denise right now to see ifshe can drive Trix to Stamford to you...I think they're on anothercall, lol!! What timing! :rofl:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

So have you called abd found out about her flying out from Hartford?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep...just got off the phone with them, andthere are currently no weather restrictions from Bradleyairport!!:happydance :woohoo

I also just tried Denise again, but she's just sat down to eat dinner,so she'll call me when she's done. Gotta let the pregnantlady eat!! 

:eats:

Anyway, I think when I mention this to her, she'll probably be able todrive Miss Trixie over to Stamford. It's a 2hr drive for her,but she'll probably be willing so that Trixie can get here faster.

The timing will be tricky...how are we going to figure out thetiming?? I guess we'll figure out what time avail flightsare, and then take it from there, right?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

:bunnydance:YAY!:bunnydance:

Can't wait to find out what is going on!


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2007)

Rosie.....you've got a PM


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

As do you...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Fine me and my bunnies will dance. 



:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my...I'm literally crying...

Okay...so Denise just called, and said that since Bradley Airport is inHartford, if they're going to drive so close, they might as well justtake her directly to the airport.

She can't call the airline right this minute, but she's going to callas soon as she can, and see what flights are available for Saturday orSunday!!!

:elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors:

WAHOO!! I can't believe it!! I'm literally cryingin happiness!! I'm gonna get my Trixie thisweekend!! 

:shock: WOW!! That was all so fast, but isn't thatthe best way? Wow...I'm reeling...it's all so exciting andwonderful...I'm totally crying now. Too bad we don't have asmiley that's HAPPY crying...hehe!

After all this planning and calling around and everything...it's allpaying off, and I couldn't be happier. Thank you SO MUCH foryour idea, JadeIcing...it paved the way to the perfectsolution! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance: I'm gonna get my bunny...I'm gonna get my bunny...!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Well whatever helps. It is a bit of a drive forpregnant lady. If they are coming through here they are more thanwelcome to stop here and rest before the next leg back. Airport isn'tfar at all.We are off 91. 

All I did was supply the idea. Whatever works for you to get her.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll let her know your offer. Thank you so much for all your help!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

:bunnydance:I want pictures. That is all I ask.:bunnydance:



Lol tell her she would get to see 7bunnies, 1wannabe rabbit, 2lizzards, 3 fish.


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2007)

I PM'd you before I saw this!!!

:happydance:woohoo:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Hehe...OF COURSE!!! That is,permitting that they'll, (a) let my husband in with me, and (b) theylet us bring the camera in. LAX has gotten a little crazy onpolicies on such things. :?

BUT...at the VERY LEAST, you'll get pictures at the car of me with our girl! 

P.S. I'd be willing to be that mentioning your babies mightjust be the clincher to her accepting your offer to drop by for abit.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Hehe...I was wondering...:lol
*
JimD wrote: *


> I PM'd you before I saw this!!!
> 
> :happydance:woohoo:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok it's two lops, flemish giant, netherlanddwarf,two dwarf mutts, the wannabe rabbitis aPomeranian.The others aren't much fun.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, not so good news...

Denise tried to set up the flight, and though there are no weatherrestrictions for CT, the flight would have to layover in Chicago, whichDOES have restrictions.

Argh...so my only other thought is to figure out maybe driving hersouth...and flying her from there...how on EARTH would we arrangethat???


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Ouch. :XThat is annoying.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I know...:tears2:

So now I'm torn between trying to drive her south and then flying, ortrying to work with United Airlines to see if they can go another route.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

I will help as much as I can.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh, GRR...EVERYTHING coming from the East Coasthas a layover either in Chicago, or one or two other places, and allthree have weather restrictions. :X

So, it looks like I'll just have to maintain patience...

:grumpy I don't wanna...:disgust:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone! Rosie, AWESOME thread! I took thetime (precious "I'm sooo nauseous and wanna curl up in a ball onthecouch" time) to read the entire thread and all I can sayis YOU GUYS ALL ROCK! 
I have really been hit hard with terrible morning sickness. I mean,it's for a good cause, but I have been miserable for over 6 weeks nowand I was hoping it would have subsided by now since I have entered my2nd trimester....ughhhh....

But enough of my complaining, I just wanted to jump in and say that Iam just as eager for Trixie to get to her new home as Rosie is to haveher. What a WONDERFUL bunny mom she will be getting!
As Rosie said, my poor little bunny is in her starter cage all day, andhas her big bedroom when we are home, but unfortunately, DH is allergicto her and can't spend time with her like I can, and since I have beensick, I haven't been able to spend time with her, either. All I can dois spend 10-15 mins a day petting her and giving her extra specialdinners of kale and carrots and romaine and raddichio and spinach and afew extra Craisins. I think Rosie is gonna end up with a fat bunny bythe time the weather warms up! 
(Right now Trix is doing a dead bunny flop and has one front paw in her mouth at the same time...lol. I love that bunny! )

Thanks everyone for your offers to help and your advice. It really isnice to know Trix has so many people who care for her in hercorner! 

I really miss posting on here. When this sickness subsides I will be on more often. 
In the meantime, Rosie and I will keep doing our best to wrack ourbrains trying to figure out alternate ways to get her home toCalifornia. If worse comes to worse, we will have to wait for theweather to warm up a little. Even though she is in a littler cage thanshe is used to, I would rather her be safe and sound when she arrivesat her new home. If it's too cold to fly, it's too cold for my baby. Isweat at night cause I refuse to turn the heat down so my baby can bewarm at night....lol. Her welfare is the MOST important thing of all.

So thanks again for all your support, and if anyone has any other ideas, we are open to suggestions. 

Love,
Denise and Trixie


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

OK...on the suggestion of Peg (TinysMom), I checked into Alaskan Airlines. She mentioned that she didn&#39;t think they had weather restrictions, so I thought it was at least worth checking out.

So, I called them this morning, and my first question: "Do you have weather restrictions at all right now?"

Their answer? NO

:woohoo

So, I went about asking the rest of my questions, and the answers were all the same, except that the final price she quoted me is actually going to be about $40 LESS than it was going to be with United!! :shock: And here I thought because they had no weather restrictions and were so darn accomodating with everything, that they would be more expensive!! WOW!!

The wonderfully sweet and patient lady mentioned that there will be no more than a 2hr layover in Seattle on her way here, and that the total flying time would be approx 13hrs. I asked her how much time would be shaved off if she were to fly using their premium service, and she said it would really only make a 3hr difference.

She also said that there are flights available both Saturday and Sunday...so we&#39;re in business!!! 

I&#39;m actually, in the end, going to see my girl this weekend!! YAY!! I&#39;m so excited!!

I can&#39;t wait to tell Denise and have the booking made and everything all laid-out and ready-to-go!! 

I&#39;ll be spending most of today fiddling around to see how we want to configure her cage, as we&#39;re putting it in the corner of the L-shape the girls&#39; cages make. I&#39;m going to figure out how to set it up so that I can see a lot of her cage, but that it&#39;s right by theirs. (I&#39;m going to leave about a cm between cages just in case. They all have mesh that has about that size of openings in it, to prevent curious kitty paws from entering, but I just want to be sure. I&#39;m not sure how the current girls will react to the new girl, and if any teeth are used, I want to be sure they&#39;re far enough apart that nobody gets bit.)

Anyway, I have an exciting couple/few days ahead of me! Thank goodness I&#39;ve already moved the hay out of that space! It took a lot of moving things around here and there, like a big livingroom-sized puzzle, so it was more work than it sounds!

:bunnydance::woohoo:happydance<WBR>:bunnydance: I&#39;M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay.:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2007)

That&#39;s awesome!,Trixie sure is one lucky little girl 

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats! You guys must both be so excited!

I dont know if you mentioned this already, but what is the weather restriction for and is it safe that Alaskan Air doesnt have one? Like is it still safe for Trix and why dont the other airlines fly her (i know it must be safe or you guys wouldnt do it, but Im just trying to wrap my head around it ).

Again, congrats!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 25, 2007)

YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:&nbsp<WBR>;Have an awesome weekend, you guys! :woohooWe&#39;ll anxiously await the final plans!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

:colors::colors::colors:<WBR>:colors::colors::colors:<WBR>:colors::colors::colors:<WBR>:colors::colors:

YAY!!! THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!

:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydan<WBR>ce::elephant::bunnydance:<WBR>:elephant::bunnydance::elephant<WBR>::bunnydance::elephant:<WBR>:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydan<WBR>ce::elephant:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

I asked her about that, and the basic idea is that other airlines aren&#39;t willing to temp control quite to the length that they are. Since they fly to Alaska, apparently their temp-controlling has to be better. Does that make sense?

It sounded to me like the other airlines, because they didn&#39;t _have _to temp-control quite so much, they don&#39;t. Whereas, given having to fly somewhere with such extreme temps, Alaskan Airlines has to do more to keep it properly temp controlled.

I&#39;m actually really happy to have found them, because they actually sound like they&#39;re much better with flying live animal cargo. 

I&#39;m excited!!! 
*
Haley wrote: *


> Congrats! You guys must both be so excited!
> 
> I dont know if you mentioned this already, but what is the weather restriction for and is it safe that Alaskan Air doesnt have one? Like is it still safe for Trix and why dont the other airlines fly her (i know it must be safe or you guys wouldnt do it, but Im just trying to wrap my head around it ).
> 
> Again, congrats!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys!! I&#39;m too excited for words. Yesterday&#39;s high and low emotions really got me tired today, but I&#39;m still gonna work on that cage!! 

The excitement is building...we live right by Van Nuys airport, and the planes fly over the house. I don&#39;t normally notice them much (in fact, they&#39;re a comfort, since I grew up on air force bases and heard it all the time as a kid), but today...I&#39;m noticing each and every single one! Haha!! I keep thinking..."I wonder if that&#39;s the plane she&#39;ll come home on..."

Hehe...I&#39;m so goofy, I know...but I feel like I&#39;ve been waiting MONTHS...wait, I kinda have! 

I&#39;ll be sure to keep you guys updated on our plans. 

Love to all!

Rosie*

P.S. Looks like my husband might have to be the one picking her up, and it might be at night, after my daughter goes to bed...so I won&#39;t be able to go with him. But hey, whatever we have to do to get our girl home!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2007)

When I first followed this thread, I thought about AlaskaAir and was going to metnion it. But let&#39;s face it - Trixie is in NY and she&#39;s going to CA. That doesnt&#39; seem to be close to Alaska (although it IS closer than TX is).

I also was under the impression that flying Alaska Air was more expensive....

So I was silent. SHAME ON ME! BAD BAD BUNNY MAMA! 

Here is the way I understand the whole climate control issue. I don&#39;t know that I&#39;m right but I suspect I&#39;m pretty close to being on target.

Because AlaskaAir flies to Alaska - the interior of their plane - the cargo area - has climate control like the cabin would have. Well - maybe not like the cabin would have.

But whether they have more or better insulation or built-in heating - or whatever....whatever is in the cargo hold of the plane while it is sitting and waiting to take off - is warm enough for the animal to live.

When we had animals shipped into San Antonio - it was an hour before they got them OFF the plane and to the cargo area. During that hour - in spite of the fact the rabbits had water bowls, etc - if the temp had been 110 degrees like it is in the summer (it was actually fall so it was cooler) - the animals could have died in the belly (cargo area) of the plane while they sat and waited to be unloaded

So while Trixie might be flying into some of the same airports she&#39;d be using if she flew United...she will be SAFE while inside the plane while waiting to be transported to a new plane or the cargo area or whatever. In a plane from United- while she sat on the tarmac...she could freeze.

Make any sort of sense?

I think the mods may be posting a bit of what went into all of this later tonight or tomorrow as there was a lot of trying to figure out options to help out Trixie (and Rosie) as soon as possible...

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations!

She&#39;s flying into Van Nuys? I know that&#39;s the busiest small airport in the country, but I didn&#39;t know big jets flew into there. 

(My brother has his pilot&#39;s license, these facts are forced upon me, though he rented planes out of el monte. Another friend of mine is getting her pilot&#39;s license out of van nuys.)


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But whether they have more or better insulation or built-in heating - or whatever....whatever is in the cargo hold of the plane while it is sitting and waiting to take off - is warm enough for the animal to live.
> 
> So while Trixie might be flying into some of the same airports she&#39;d be using if she flew United...she will be SAFE while inside the plane while waiting to be transported to a new plane or the cargo area or whatever. In a plane from United- while she sat on the tarmac...she could freeze.
> 
> Make any sort of sense?


 Makes perfect sense!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

You worded it so much better than I could have. That&#39;s basically what I was trying to say. 

I&#39;m happy that things are working out so nicely...

Hehe...not "bad bunny mama"...you&#39;ve just got a lot going on, and it&#39;s completely understandable. 

Fact is, despite the fact that I would have given a fortune to have her the *day after* we decided we could take her, it is all falling into place as perfect timing. If she&#39;d been here sooner, we wouldn&#39;t have had the money to get the things we&#39;re able to afford getting last-minute this week. (My husband got paid a LOT more last week for a HUGE job he&#39;s doing...he&#39;s an electrician.)

Anyway, don&#39;t worry...it&#39;s literally perfect timing. 

So...here&#39;s the plan so far...

*ON OUR END:*

*1.* Tonight, my husband will be buying another box of NIC panels (since my design for her cage requires about 20 more panels), as well as the wall mount for the TV. We&#39;ll mount the TV tonight.

*2.* We&#39;ll put the cage together as much as we can tonight, but not fully, because...

*3.* Tomorrow, my husband will go get the pegboard for the bottom floor and each of the three levels above the bottom floor the cage will have. The cage will be completed tomorrow night.

*4.* Trixie will arrive sometime Saturday night...and go right into her new cage. 

*ON DENISE&#39;S END:*

_She&#39;s three hours ahead of me, so things essentially start for her tomorrow._

*1.* Tomorrow: Denise&#39;s husband will pick up a larger carrier on his way home, while Denise takes Trixie to the vet after work for her Health Certificate for the flight. She&#39;ll call the airlines tomorrow after she has the exact dimensions (as required by the airline) of the carrier.

*2.* Saturday: Trixie gets her wings!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol...no...she&#39;s flying into LAX. She could have flown into Burbank, but we just decided that it didn&#39;t make any difference at this point. 
*
missyscove wrote: *


> Congratulations!<WBR>
> 
> She&#39;s flying into Van Nuys? I know that&#39;s the busiest small airport in the country, but I didn&#39;t know big jets flew into there.
> 
> (My brother has his pilot&#39;s license, these facts are forced upon me, though he rented planes out of el monte. Another friend of mine is getting her pilot&#39;s license out of van nuys.)


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2007)

*Fly baby fly.....

maherwoman wrote: *


> *2.* Saturday: Trixie gets her wings!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

*:bunnyangel:

TinysMom wrote: *


> *Fly baby fly.....
> 
> maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

I&#39;m sooooo excited for you Rosie!! I can&#39;t wait until she&#39;s at your door. :jumpforjoy:

You&#39;ve done a really great job in all this!

:bow Be prepared, if need be, we&#39;ll ALL be asking your expertise on this if we ever shall need it. Ya never know.

I hope all goes as planned for you. I know how long you&#39;ve been waiting for this. :goodjob


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Aww, thanks, Snuffles!

I don&#39;t mind...ask away, ya know? Hey, it&#39;s what I&#39;m here for!! 

Can&#39;t wait til I can kiss her furry nose.  I&#39;ll be happy when all the work is done, and I can just enjoy my sweetie.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Rosie and Trixie!:bunnydance:

You are going to have a houseLOAD full of ladies soon! Your husband will feel quite bombarded with all the womanly charms and good looks . He wont know who to cuddle first when he comes in the door!


:bunny18:airborne:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 25, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Lol...no...she&#39;s flying into LAX. She could have flown into Burbank, but we just decided that it didn&#39;t make any difference at this point.
> *
> missyscove wrote: *
> 
> ...


 

Okay, that makes ALOT more sense, lol. Too bad she can&#39;t see out the windows, I love flying into LAX at night, well, anytime. Once I even found my school out the window.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I&#39;m so excited! Congrats Rosie, I can&#39;t wait till Trixie is home with you!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Can&#39;t wait til I can kiss her furry nose.  I&#39;ll be happy when all the work is done, and I can just enjoy my sweetie.


 

Well that won&#39;t be long now!!!!:colors:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

*Go to petsmart... ferret section....get a 16 OZ TOP FILL bottle. You actually just pop open te top of the bottle and pour the water in that way...the bottle can stay stuck on the cage. But the best thing is, its not the usual metal ball thingy at the end, it has a different kind of valve thingy and sholdn&#39;t leak at all or at least as much. I use them all the time and they&#39;re freakin&#39; brilliant. 

-JAK



maherwoman wrote: *


> Question...if it doesn&#39;t leak on a normal basis, will it be fine?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rosie*


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 26, 2007)

Good idea, thanks!

Unfortunately, given the timeline of things at the moment, it doesn&#39;t look like she&#39;ll be able to go to a store to get one. Literally, Denise is COMPLETELY packed for time in making this happen on her end...it&#39;s crazy! 

Seen as how we realized YESTERDAY we could use this airline, and it was late for Denise when she found out (her home # is all I have, or I would have called her cell), and she still has to take Trix to get her Health Cert for the flight (AND has a dr appt herself). Not to mention she decided last night when I was talking to her, and realized that Trix had a 13hr flight ahead of her, that she needed a bigger carrier.

CRAZINESS!!!

But it&#39;s nice to know that we&#39;re that close to things happening!! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Go to petsmart... ferret section....get a 16 OZ TOP FILL bottle. You actually just pop open te top of the bottle and pour the water in that way...the bottle can stay stuck on the cage. But the best thing is, its not the usual metal ball thingy at the end, it has a different kind of valve thingy and sholdn&#39;t leak at all or at least as much. I use them all the time and they&#39;re freakin&#39; brilliant.
> 
> -JAK
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, guys.....

Here it is....

She&#39;s going to be arriving here at LAX on Sunday at 5:15pm...my husband&#39;s birthday, haha! 

So, there ya go...we&#39;ve got 46 hours left to go!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

I think we should all take a moment and give Denise some encouragement, though...she&#39;s feeling really horrible at having to say goodbye to her baby. She went to give Trixie some Craisins tonight, and broke down crying. 

I feel so aweful for her...:tears2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel bad for Denise at well. :hug2:She has found a great home for Trixie which makes it easier but it will still be hard. So if you need some consoling after Trixie is gone, you knpw we&#39;re here to talk to!


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2007)

aww Denise, Im so sorry for you. I know this must be very hard. I think in all the excitement with you finding such a great home for Trixie, we forgot that this isnt probably very exciting for you. I imagine it must be very difficult, even if you know shes going to a great home. 

Were here for you Denise, and I hope that once things settle down a bit for you that youwill still come to Rowhenever you have time. We want to hear all about this little baby thats coming into your life!

Good luck to you both getting things ready this weekend. I&#39;ll be keeping you guys (and little Princess Trixie) in my prayers.


----------



## maomaochiu (Jan 27, 2007)

Rosie, I am sooo excited for you!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 27, 2007)

Denise....you&#39;ve done such a great job in making sure that Trixie will be taken care of in the best possible way. You&#39;re a terrific bunny mommy! Take care...we&#39;ll be thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 27, 2007)

I just wanted to say that you BOTH are in my thoughts and prayers - along with Trixie.

It is so easy to read this thread and rejoice in the fact that Rosie is getting her...we get all excited about following the "progress" of the thread and rejoicing w/ Rosie and her family - that it is easy to forget that there is also a family that is losing Trixie...and while it is by choice because it is best for her and them....it is still hard. On top of dealing with the fact they&#39;ve made this choice...they have to do the packing of Trixie&#39;s things and all that goes into that. Its tough enough counting down and waiting for getting Trixie and getting everything prepared....but to be counting down and preparing to give her up..must be hard.

So both of your families are in my thoughts and prayers. I know what matters most is what is best for Trixie. But that doesn&#39;t make the waiting any easier for Rosie or the preparing for the parting (and the parting itself) any easier for Denise.

I&#39;ll be glad when this is over with - for everyone&#39;s sakes.

So Denise - I grieve with you over giving up your sweetie

and Rosie - I rejoice with you over being willing to adopt her.

(Now when are you coming to Texas for lionheads again???)



Peg


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2007)

So Rosie...when do you want oen of my rabbits? haha


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

ohh wow this is really exciting, somehow i missed all of this before and have just been sitting here catching up!!! How exciting, can&#39;t wait tosee some pics of young Trixie once she finally gets to you!! :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2007)

This will certainly be a bittersweet experience.

I&#39;ve been thinking about Denise throughout this entire saga, and have been hoping that she&#39;ll be okay.
I still have a picture of Trixie on my desk at work, from when we first started to find a new home for her.

To Denise: 
Trixie will be okay. And you will, too. Trixie won&#39;t forget. And neither will you. That empty spot won&#39;t really be empty....just moved to a new spot. You&#39;re doing the right thing for her.
Sending prayers and good thoughts.

To Rosie:
Make sure you keep telling Trixie about her Mommy in NY, and how much she loves her. Lucky bunnie is going to have the love of TWO mommies!!!!!

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2007)

I was thinking about this last night. It really makes me sad to think of giving up one of mine even for a good reason. 

Denise, right now I want to give you a huge hug. Know that we are all here for you.



Alicia,The buns: Ringo Starr, Samantha Jane, Connor Grayson, Teresa Mekare, Dallas Jinx Jones, Elvis Aaron, Foster Bun Sweet Pea, and the rest of the Zoo Crew


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, you better believe it!! That little girl is so loved!!  And I won&#39;t ever let her forget about her mommy. Denise, you&#39;re such a wonderful mommy to your babies...you will not be forgotten in this new stage in Trixie&#39;s life. She&#39;ll always remember where she came from and who did so much to get her to where she&#39;s at. She will always remember her family in New York. 

We all love you, Hun...keep strong...it&#39;ll be okay, I promise. And you won&#39;t have a lack of pictures, either!  So you&#39;ll continue to be able to see her growing up, you&#39;ll watch her become a senior bunny, you&#39;ll still be a part of her life. 
*
JimD wrote: *


> To Rosie:
> Make sure you keep telling Trixie about her Mommy in NY, and how much she loves her. Lucky bunnie is going to have the love of TWO mommies!!!!!
> 
> ~Jim


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone....

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you from the bottom of my heart for taking a moment to think of me and my DH. Your posts, encouragement and understanding brought tears to my eyes. We truly are beside ourselves at losing our sweet Trixie. Now that the reality of losing her has set in, I can&#39;t help but cry every time I look at her and her cute little twitchy-nose. 

Even though the decision to rehome Trixie was voluntary, it was with great sadness. There are multiple reasons for rehoming Trixthat are beyond our control, but the number one reason was to give Trixie the opportunity to have the best possible quality of life, 1,0000% happiness. We took a REALLY good look at our situation and realized that it would not be fair to give Trixie any less. We could keep her, but would she be truly receiving the best possible attention and care? We realized we could not be selfish and the best we could do for herwas to find a new home for Trix, and it would have to be someone from this forum. We wouldn&#39;t accept anything less than that, even if it meant keeping her and sacrificing.....
Luckily, Rosie and I, who became friends over time through this forum, started chatting about how great it would be if we lived closer...and eventually, the conversation turned into...when can we book the flight?? And WHAT A RELIEF! 
Everything is booked and ready to go! It wasn&#39;t as easy or cheap as posting Trix&#39;s pic on the supermarket bulletin board, but hey, Trixie is WORTH it, in my eyes. 

So, it is with a mixture of great sadness and happiness that I send my precious princess across the entire US on a 13-hr plane ride to her new, loving home in California. We know we couldn&#39;t have found a better match for Trixie, and we are so impressed and happy with how ROsie has handled everything on her end. With my morning sickness, it was hard to make all those phone calls and do all that research. Plus, my job has FIREWALLED Rabbits Only (EGADS! The NERVE!) and I couldn&#39;t even post. So Rosie took up the extra slack and did most of the research. 

Thank you all for your bunny advice and support throughout the past year. This forum has truly brought together such an eclectic group of people from all over the world who have the same thing in common: an incredible love, caring and compassion for other animals. Essentially, MY kind of people. If only we could all get together and meet in person one day - it would be a bunny utopia! 

I will be here to check in and say HI...so look for me on the off-topic board. Plus, I have learned a lot about bunnies, so I will post advice when I can. 

So....until later...BON VOYAGE!
Love,
Denise, Paul and Trixie :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, Denise. You can always come visit my guys. Umm they are a bit umm hyper.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 27, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> She&#39;s going to be arriving here at LAX on Sunday at 5:15pm...my husband&#39;s birthday, haha!
> 
> So, there ya go...we&#39;ve got 46 hours left to go!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


 Yayyyy! I can&#39;t wait to see pictures.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 27, 2007)

So, just about 24 hours until Trixie lands. It certainly sounds like Trixie is just going from one great family to the next. 

Congratulations to Rosie on getting a new bunny and congratulations to Denise for being such a great bunny mom to know when to make the choice to find Trixie a new home and for finding her such a great one. 

Luckily for me, Trixie will be a whole lot closer to my house...-adds to bunnynapping list-


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 27, 2007)

Hehe...Missyscove...you can come over and visit them all ya want! 

Just as long as they&#39;re still here when you leave...hehe!!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww Denise,saying goodbye to Trixie is going to be so hard i&#39;m sure,but take comfort in knowingthat she is going to another lovely family

And you must let us know when you have that little baby of yours,we will all wanna check him/her out



Good luck for sunday you guys!

Ohh the anticipation of waiting Rosie!!

cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

I know!! The anticipation&#39;s KILLIN&#39; me!! I think I&#39;ll be pacing the whole time my hubby&#39;s gone to pick her up! :waiting:

Thank you for the warm wishes...I&#39;m sure everything will be wonderful.

Denise will be calling me right when she&#39;s on the plane, so I know she&#39;s on her way.  (Though, since she&#39;ll be flying at 7:45am their time, I&#39;ll be receiving a call at 4:45am my time...but hey, I just want to know everything&#39;s going well. I&#39;ll also be calling her the second I know she&#39;s okay when my husband gets her.)

(BTW...I&#39;m not going because I have a hard time driving & such through LAX, and we have a six-year-old daughter that would be difficult to bring with us on such an adventure...so I&#39;ll be waiting to hear from him that she&#39;s okay.)
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Aww Denise,saying goodbye to Trixie is going to be so hard i&#39;m sure,but take comfort in knowingthat she is going to another lovely family
> 
> And you must let us know when you have that little baby of yours,we will all wanna check him/her out
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2007)

It&#39;s a bird.

It&#39;s a plane.

No.....it&#39;s a flying bunny!

(Go Trixie go....Go Trixie go..).


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2007)

A w w w w w w w . . . Poor Denise . . . :sad:

Personally I would have ditched the hubby and kept the bunny, but hey, that&#39;s just me.:lookaround<WBR> 

Seriously, it must be really hard to send her off to Rosie, even though you know she&#39;ll be happy and loved... she&#39;s been your little girl. I&#39;d be a complete mess, and that&#39;s without the morning sickness. 

But you will have another bundle of joy to keep you occupied soon enough, even if he/she doesn&#39;t have much of a coat. 



We&#39;ll all be thinking of you this weekend. :hug1



sas :rose:

PS: This one&#39;s for you ... :babyhaha:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

As of right now, she&#39;ll take flight about three hours from now...

WAHOO!!

This is what you get after I stay up until nearly 3am building a bunny cage, haha!!

G&#39;night, all!! I&#39;ll be getting a call at about 4:15am informing me of her taking flight...gotta get some sleep before then!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 28, 2007)

ohhh how exciting, can&#39;t wait to hear about her once she&#39;s arrived, GOODLUCK!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh goodness, I am so excited for you, Rosie. Alaska Airlines sound great . 

Denise, I am sure we all feel for you - we know how hard it would be if we had to give up one of our fur babies. At least you will be able to keep up with how she is doing here, and you know that she is going from one loving home in to another .

Now, waiting for pics :waiting::sunshine:

Jan

ps - Happy Birthday to your hubby, Rosie!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to pop on and give you all an update on what&#39;s going on so far in Trixie&#39;s travels....

This morning DH and I got up at 3:30am EST to feed Trixie and gather all her toys, hay and food. We left the house by 4:20am headed towards Newark airport in New Jersey. We arrived at Newark Airport at approx. 5:30am. Alaska Cargo is in the same building as Continental Cargo, and in fact, the entire staff that was there were Continental employees. 
When I brought Trixie in her small carrier, she quickly drew a crowd of big, burly cargo workers with her charm. I told Rosie it must be the twitchy nose...she cast a spell on everyone - BEWITCHED-style! LOL.....
As per the Alaska Airlines rep who I booked the flight with on the phone, we were told they would inspect the kennel upon arrival at the airport and make us take Trixie out of the kennel to inspect it. Also, we were told the rabbit would not be allowed any food or water, not even hay! This was a HUGE issue for me, and I even hung up on them crying before calming down and calling them back to book the flight...

ANYWAYS, rather than pull her out of the kennel and try and hold a squirming, indignant princess of a bunny while they inspected everything, we brought her in her smaller carrier and brought the larger carrier empty for them to inspect....we also brought a bag of hay, food, a bottle of water, 2 different water bottles, zip-ties, wire cutters, her favorite toy and duct tape in case they had a problem with the set up of the carrier. 
They didnt even inspect it when we got there! The workers there were so funny and laid-back they didn&#39;t care...they took one look at Trixie and us and just KNEW nothing was shady about us. They even let us put her hay, her water bottle, and even her favorite toy in her carrier with her! 
And the health certificate everyone was so admant about over the phone? Didn&#39;t even ask for it....
So....as I am waiting for processing of the flight info, etc....the crowd of employees has grown to about 10 men, all telling stories about how rabbits are smart, how to raise them, how BIG Trixie is...it was amazing how interested they were in her well-being! 
The supervisor that booked everything was suprised that we used Alaska airlines instead of Continental b/c he said Continental flies directly to LA airport with no layovers and he seemed concerned about the 3 hr layover in Seattle. But, he booked the flight on Alaskan Air as planned....
So, after all was said and done, and Trix was transferred to her larger, more "plush" accomodations (we lined her larger carrier withskid-proof shelving cloth on the bottom and shredded paper), we waved goodbye and blew her kisses as she was taken in back on a small payloader....and told the supervisor to take good care of our baby.....

The flight was scheduled for 7:45am EST, so when I got home around 8:30am, I thought Trix was already in the air...and I didn&#39;t realize Rosie wanted me to call her as soon as I dropped off our bunny since it would be 5:30am her time....so I collapsed into bed and was awoken at 11am (yes, I am a tired pregnant lady -ha) by the SUPERVISOR of Alaskan Airlines. DH answered the phone and I INSTANTLY sprung out of bed when I heard him say "You&#39;re kidding!? Can this be taken care of?" I had NO CLUE what happend and feared the worst....images of a runaway rabbit in the cargo area of Continental were running through my head like a horrible nightmare! 
Turns out, according to the supervisor, everyone fell in love with Trixie (how could you NOT?), and rather than take her outside on the tarmac as the cargo hold was loaded, they kept her inside where it was warm and kept an eye on her and gave her lots of pets. They were so concerned with her being warm, they FORGOT TO LOAD HER ON THE PLANE! LOLOLOLOLOL SO, the supervisor called to let us know they were going to fly her to LA on the next Continental flight at 12pm. The best part was, the flight was DIRECT with NO LAYOVER and Trix would arrive in LA at the same time as planned! GREAT NEWS! Less stress for Trixie! So I laid back down in bed and smiled at our good fortune. 20 mins later, the phone rings again...it&#39;s the supervisor Reggie from Continental Cargo with even BETTER news....they got Trix on an EXPRESS flight to LA departing at 1pm EST and she would be arriving an HOUR EARLIER than planned, so instead of arriving at 5:15pm PST, she would be arriving at the Continental Cargo receiving area at 4:15 and then taken to the Alaska Airlines receiving area for pickup as planned! So no inconvenience for anyone! 

So...as of now, my little bunny is somewhere in the sky, on her way to her new loving home....and until 7:15 my time, I will be praying for her safe arrival.

That&#39;s about it! I will keep you all updated if I hear anything else!

~Denise


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

I&#39;m so glad they were so good for her... even if they did forget her. :shock:But it shows something that they went to all that trouble to contact you and to get things worked out. I&#39;m hoping for safe remaining trip and an update from Rosie as soon as she gets her settled!

:hug:Your baby girl is going to be in great hands Denise, even if it still hurts to lose her still. You&#39;re an awesome bunny mom to go to all this trouble to get her to someone that you trust with her life and to make such a hard decision as to rehome her! Hang in there.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow is that a story!:shock: At least you don&#39;t have to worry about anyone mistreating her, that girl will have the entire plane wrapped around her paw in no time flat!

Fly, Trixie, fly!:stork:

Denise, I know you agonized over this. And it&#39;s awful that you can&#39;t keep her, but I guess some things just aren&#39;t meant to be. It&#39;s great that you could find a home for her with a friend that you know will take excellant care of her and keep you updated. Trixie is going to be just fine, although I&#39;m sure she&#39;ll miss her Mommy. :hug2:


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

aww Denise, Im sitting her smiling at your story. Im so happy this is working out (and for the better actually!). Its so great that the people were so wonderful with her and keeping an eye out for our little princess. It makes you feel a lot better about the long journey.

Ive been thinking about you guys all morning. Im so glad things are going well. Now, Rosie, we need an update when she arrives safely!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

I&#39;m so glad all is working out for Trix. Yay. Denise, great job on your end and I know it must be hard saying goodbye to your beloved girl. You&#39;ll get pleny of pictures that&#39;s for sure! :bunnydance:

I can&#39;t wait for more updates.

Oh, and Rosie, do you have any nails left or have you chewed them all off in your anticipation? Hee Hee :tongutwo:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hehe...thanks for all the warm wishes, guys! Your love and support got us through this stressful time, and I&#39;m so grateful!! 

Yeah, I got up at about a quarter to nine our time (after going to bed around 3am mostly building Trixie&#39;s cage, haha), and realized Denise hadn&#39;t called. So, I walked over to the computer in a somewhat zombie-ish state, and saw that nothing had popped up on our Messenger, either (which is one of the ways Denise and I have kept in touch)...all sorts of scary thoughts going through my mind (like Denise mentioned she was thinking, too)...worried that she&#39;d somehow not made it on the plane. That they decided that even after all the work Denise and Paul put into doing her carrier to specifications, it was somehow just the slightest bit off, or something lame like that, and they&#39;d turned them away. Argh...

So, I sat down at the computer, and Denise signed in and I immediately (as I&#39;m sure she expected) asked if she was on the plane. (Thinking, "please say yes, please say yes...") The first thing Denise said was, "Can I call you? I have some interesting info." So I said, "Um...sure...does this mean she&#39;s not on her way? " Denise&#39;s reply: "Nope...well kinda." I think I had a couple of coronaries when I read that...so I gave her my number, worried outta my mind, while reading her message of, "Don&#39;t panic." Hehe...

Then she imparted the above situation to me...and had I not been sitting down, I might very well have fainted! Hehe!! I went from thinking the worse, to hearing the best...I get my baby a whole hour earlier! :woohoo

How funny that we always think the worse. I think it&#39;s a defense mechanism...a kind of "just in case" thing.

But...I was so happy to hear she was okay, that Denise and Paul were okay, and that our (Denise and my) baby was on her way.  

I tell ya, it was so nice to hear the relief in Denise&#39;s voice that things were okay, and hear her laughter after all this time of stress and frustration.  I&#39;m not surprised in the least that our girl charmed everyone to that extent. She&#39;s such a sweetheart!

I can&#39;t wait until she charms everybody tonight. We&#39;re having friends over (don&#39;t know if I mentioned that before) to play D&D (it&#39;s my husband&#39;s birthday, so we&#39;re doing one of his favorite things to do...we&#39;re geeks, hehe), and they&#39;re absolutely going to swoon all over those floppy black ears! I will be informing them that they need to try to remain nice and calm, though. (Not that we&#39;re a wild bunch of people, but sometimes the game gets loud and exciting, hehe!) I don&#39;t know how much Trixie will be up for petting and coming out and hopping around, but I&#39;ll be playing my portion of the game on the floor, with her cage door open just in case she&#39;d like to join me. I really don&#39;t think my heart will be in the game quite as much tonight somehow, hehe!

Anyway...my husband has to leave in about an hour to go get her!!! YAY!! This is all so exciting!!!  

I wonder what the kitties&#39;ll think...they&#39;re still quite fascinated by Flower&#39;s pure white...wonder what they&#39;ll think of a spotted girl! 

Hehe...this is all just so dang exciting...I&#39;m so happy all our hard work paid off so beautifully. Goes to show you what a wonderful thing planning is! 

Love to all...I&#39;ll post a quick little something when my husband calls to let me know he has her safe in the car with him...but after that, I can&#39;t promise anything! 

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww...thank you! I&#39;ll let him know! 
*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> ps - Happy Birthday to your hubby, Rosie!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

I&#39;m so excited! I can&#39;t wait to hear more stories about her and see more pictures! So much excitement for one weekend. I really should do homework but I simply can&#39;t concentrate!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I can&#39;t wait until she charms everybody tonight. We&#39;re having friends over (don&#39;t know if I mentioned that before) to play D&D (it&#39;s my husband&#39;s birthday, so we&#39;re doing one of his favorite things to do...we&#39;re geeks, hehe), and they&#39;re absolutely going to swoon all over those floppy black ears! I will be informing them that they need to try to remain nice and calm, though. (Not that we&#39;re a wild bunch of people, but sometimes the game gets loud and exciting, hehe!) I don&#39;t know how much Trixie will be up for petting and coming out and hopping around, but I&#39;ll be playing my portion of the game on the floor, with her cage door open just in case she&#39;d like to join me. I really don&#39;t think my heart will be in the game quite as much tonight somehow, hehe!


 



This cracked me up! We play to. Actually I am playing for the first time and love it!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hehe...that&#39;s wonderful! I thought I was the only geek on here, until Denise and I got to talking. Turns out she&#39;s quite the geek, too! YAY! 

What kind of character are you playing? (Would probably be better to continue this conversation via PM&#39;s, eh?)
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can&#39;t wait until she charms everybody tonight. We&#39;re having friends over (don&#39;t know if I mentioned that before) to play D&D (it&#39;s my husband&#39;s birthday, so we&#39;re doing one of his favorite things to do...we&#39;re geeks, hehe), and they&#39;re absolutely going to swoon all over those floppy black ears! I will be informing them that they need to try to remain nice and calm, though. (Not that we&#39;re a wild bunch of people, but sometimes the game gets loud and exciting, hehe!) I don&#39;t know how much Trixie will be up for petting and coming out and hopping around, but I&#39;ll be playing my portion of the game on the floor, with her cage door open just in case she&#39;d like to join me. I really don&#39;t think my heart will be in the game quite as much tonight somehow, hehe!
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hehe...too cute...

I think it&#39;s adorable how excited you guys are about this! It&#39;s so wonderful to know there are people that care that much here! 

You guys are excited right along with us...and joining us in this wonderful ride! 

:woohoo

I think great things are only great when shared with others. What&#39;s the fun in keeping all this excitement to ourselves?? 
*
MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I&#39;m so excited! I can&#39;t wait to hear more stories about her and see more pictures! So much excitement for one weekend. I really should do homework but I simply can&#39;t concentrate!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 28, 2007)

How many more hours till she gets there? I&#39;m on a different time zone, it&#39;s 4:25pm here.


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

Im so excited!! Only a few more hours, right? I think Denise said 4:15 so thats 7:15 here...

Come on Trixie!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

She&#39;ll be arriving at 4:15 Pacific time...so about an hour and a half. 

WOW!! Time FLEW!! :shock:

My husband has to leave in a half-hour, and he&#39;s not even back with the finishing touches for the cage (that I can&#39;t do myself). Eek!

It&#39;ll all work out, I know it...we both have a great ability to make thing work out right...so I&#39;m not terribly worried...

Though I _am _having a hard time typing correctly...haha!

OFF I GO!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2007)

Woo hoo! More geeks who play D&D! We play every other Saturday, and I usually let Oberon sleep on my lap for a good part of it. He&#39;s very popular with my fellow geeks and doesn&#39;t care about the noisy strangers.

I wish I didn&#39;t have to go to bed now! I&#39;ll check in when I wake up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm RO has a ton of geeks!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...that&#39;s wonderful! I thought I was the only geek on here, until Denise and I got to talking. Turns out she&#39;s quite the geek, too! YAY!


 

GEEKS RULE!!!!!!!!! LOLOL :colors::sunshine:I need to learn how to play D&D....but first I want to get World of Warcraft for the PC....right now I am playing Star Wars Lego II on XBox 360. Since I beat Kingdom Hearts I and II for Playstation I&#39;ve been unable to find a really good RPG so Lego it is! .....

Oh Rosie, I am SO SORRY for keeping you in suspense this morning! I passed out as soon as I got home, I just couldnt stay awake. I didn&#39;t know you wanted me to call you at 4:45am your time! I actually fell asleep thinking to myself "I have to turn on the puter so I can send her an IM..." and the next thing I know, it was 11am and the phone was ringing.....sorry hon! Hope your heart has recovered from the shock...

DH just came in....he was all upset. Said he was makinghis lunch for tomorrow and also took out a paper plate for Trixie&#39;s daily banana and realized she wasn&#39;t here...he actually had tears in his eyes! 
I keep turning the light on in the 2nd bedroom for her....then realizing the room is empty. :sad:

I can&#39;t wait to hear if she arrived OK! Hope your hubby finds her quickly and the transfer from COnintental Cargo to Alaska Air goes smoothly....

PS: Tell your hubby I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :bestwishes:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

I would invite you guys to join our game of D&D but we are a bunch of yea...our Supergroup is called the HotBods an you have to be 18 to join.

City of Heroes is sooo much fun! Our group we actually have a forum where we RP our Toons from the game.

:?I want to hug your DH. I feel so bad. I just asked my husband what if we had to give up ours. He got this look in his eyes like no way!


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

*TrixieRabbit[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]Since I beat Kingdom Hearts I and II for Playstation I&#39;ve been unable to find a really good RPG so Lego it is! .....
[/quote]
Oooh, Denise, have you ever played Dark Cloud? I got so hooked on that one year that I spent the entire summer in my parents basement playing ;)

Big hugs to you and your hubby. I know you guys must miss her so much already.
*


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

So is it just an hour now til she arrives? Oh it&#39;s 11pm here, I don&#39;t know if I can stay on another hour, I really want to lol!

Can I please ask a question? What&#39;s D&D:blushan:

Although talking about games consoles, nothing, i mean nothing, can beat the Nintendo Wii!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

D&D is Dungen and Dragons. 

So Wii is worth it? My mom wants one.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh thanks, I&#39;ve never played that before!

Wii is so worth it! Although you do feel silly for a while waving you arms around in the air, it doesn&#39;t take to long to settle into itWe have Wii sports, Rayman Raving Rabbid&#39;s and Zelda, all three of them are amazing! I&#39;m looking forward to super Mario galaxy coming out soonI&#39;m a games console freak:baghead lol

I&#39;d say she should def get one!:nod

Andit&#39;s been confirmedthey help you lose weight!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, Denise, that is some story - bless little Trixie making everyone fall in love with her . How touching that your DH was going to get Trixie&#39;s treat ready - it will take some time to adjust with life without her, but we are here for you!

Woohoo, it&#39;s nearly time , Rosie. I can imagine the atmosphere in your house right now 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

:bunnydance:Oooooh, not long now!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Like any minute!!! :elephant::waiting:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

:bunnydance::shock::bunnydance<WBR>::shock::bunnydance::shock:<WBR>:bunnydance::shock::bunnydance<WBR>::shock::bunnydance::shock:<WBR>:bunnydance::shock::elephant:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww, I have to go now, Rosie, I&#39;m so happy for you, congratulations!I&#39;ll be on tomorrow to see all the pictures!

Denise, I&#39;m sorry you had to give her up, take comfort in the fact that she&#39;s going to a wonderful home, and Rosie will keep you updated I&#39;m sure! Trixie will always be with you!:hug2:


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

I checked (i think this is the right flight- Cont 17) and it says Landed and Taxiing to the gate!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool Haley-you&#39;re so smart!!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> I checked (i think this is the right flight- Cont 17) and it says Landed and Taxiing to the gate!


 

YEP! She has arrived! Now we just wait to hear if she is OK and doing well. I just hope she wasn&#39;t freezing! Now I am over here chewing my fingernails off!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh, guys...sorry I wasn&#39;t online to help ya&#39;ll know all that&#39;s going on!

Hehe...

Ok, her plane&#39;s arrived. My husband&#39;s at the airport, and originally went to the Alaskan Airlines terminal and asked around for where to pick her up...but since she came in on Continental, and were bringing her over from there to the Alaskan terminal, they didn&#39;t really have any idea where he should wait (LAX is HUGE). 

So, they told him that it would be another approx 45 mins before they were able to bring her over (due to the time it takes to unload a plane), and said he might have better luck if he went over to the Continental terminal. So, as of fifteen mins ago, he was on his way over. In finding the info online for the flight (thanks to Denise already having it up, haha), I was able to direct him to the exact terminal number (which they had guessed incorrectly when directing him there at the airport, so thank goodness I&#39;d found it!). So, last I heard, as of ten minutes ago, he was on his way over.

I should be hearing from him soon...I&#39;m certain all is well with our girl...but man, I&#39;m shaking from being so nervous!!!

Any minute now, guys!!

I won&#39;t be able to post much once he gets here, but he promised to call me AS SOON AS he had her, so I could rest easy, and just be shaking in anticipation and eagerness of seeing her cute little loppy face! 

You&#39;ll know as soon as I know, guys!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

OK...Rosie just told me that as her hubby got to the Continental side, they told him 2 agents JUST left with Trixie to take her to the Alaskan Airlines side...so apparently, she is OK! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :elephant::bunnydance::colors:<WBR>:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydan<WBR>ce::bunnydance::bunnydance:

i cant wait till he HAS HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR so I can BREATHE


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hehe...my husband got to the Continental area, and they said that a couple of agents JUST LEFT to take her to the Alaskan section. HAHA!!

So, back he goes to the Alaskan terminal! Poor guy...hehe! :rofl:

Any minute now, guys!!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2007)

Am I the only one who find it strange that they have to use TWO agents to transport a bunny?

Are they afraid she will overpower one of them?

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, never know...those KILLER BUNNY RABBITS!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

That&#39;s funny. Hope he&#39;s not gettin too frustrated, it&#39;s his birthday-tell him happy b-day for me Rosie!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Am I the only one who find it strange that they have to use TWO agents to transport a bunny?
> 
> Are they afraid she will overpower one of them?
> 
> Peg


 

They were worried one of them might faint upon gazing at her sheer beauty! 

HER HUBBY HAS HER! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY<WBR>YYY!


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh Im in tears right now! I was so worried! 

Now, can we ship me to California as well? Trixie gets to get away from this cold weather, lucky girl!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

I am soooo excited for you Rosie!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Haley-I know, I wish I was there w/ them to share in all the excitement!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> I am soooo excited for you Rosie!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> Haley-I know, I wish I was there w/ them to share in all the excitement!


 I wish I could be there to see Trixie settle into her new home, too! And you are right, Hayley, she is lucky enough to escape this nasty cold weather!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok...guys, as of about five minutes ago, my husband&#39;s got her!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::colors::colors:<WBR>:colors::elephant::elephant:<WBR>:elephant:

He said she looks just fine, and that he even let her out a little bit and was petting her. He said that the ladies in the baggage claim area were saying aww&#39;s and ooh&#39;s over how cute she is. Hehe!!

I can&#39;t wait to see her...I wish it wasn&#39;t such a long drive home!!!!


----------



## binkies (Jan 28, 2007)

How wonderful! So heartwarming to hear of the great lenghts kind, decent human beings will go to just to help animals. Congratulations and God bless you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

:bunnydance:WOW!:bunnydance:


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 28, 2007)

YAY TRIXIE!!!!:colors::colors:<WBR>:colors::colors::colors:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

I am online IM-ing Rosie and I THINK her hubby just pulled into the driveway! :colors::colors::colors:<WBR>:colors:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

Ohhh


----------



## binkies (Jan 28, 2007)

I am so eager to see Trixie in her new home!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 28, 2007)

The bunny has landed! :elephant:

Trixie has FINALLY arrived at her new home. Rosie asked me to update everyone while she gets Trixie comfy in her new home. She said she probably wont be able to post until tomorrow.....

The journey has ended...yet has only just begun! Let&#39;s give a round of applause to Trixie to being such a tropper throughout the entire ordeal! 
YAAAAAAAAY Trixie! Mommy loves you forever and misses you!!!!!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

yAY!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Very courageous of her! 

Yay Trix!!! I hope you love your new home. Try not to miss your mommy too much, she will always love and miss you. It will oh so hard, but Rosie will make sure you&#39;re as happy as can be!! :colors:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2007)

Yay&nbsp<WBR>;for Trixie!!:great:

I can just imagine Rosies expression when she first laid eyes on the little beauty

And yes the journey and all the stress has nowended,now it&#39;s time for Trixie&#39;s new adventure



Good work you guys!!

cheryl

[<WBR>/color]


----------



## binkies (Jan 28, 2007)

I&#39;m all teary eyed now. :cry4:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Just an awesome example that _*it can*_ be done!!!!!

Rosie&#39;s balling with joy, I&#39;m sure of it! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 28, 2007)

I keep getting this feeling that Ty Pennington is going to pop in here somewhere.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I keep getting this feeling that Ty Pennington is going to pop in here somewhere.


Who is Ty Pennington?lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheryl-It&#39;s the guy that does the show-Ultimate Makeover on ABC(US). He&#39;s very handsome too. :blushan:


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ty Pennington is the host of an American TV show called Extreme Makeover-Home Edition. The show basically has Ty and a crew of designers and construction crews build new homes for deserving people. 

I said that that I&#39;m expecting him to pop in here and announce he is building a new home with fancy rabbit rooms for Rosie.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 28, 2007)

WOOHOOO!!!!! I can&#39;t wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2007)

Snuffles,thanks,i was just curious

And mambo,it makes sense now thankslol

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki<WBR>/Ty_Pennington]http://en<WBR>.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ty_Penningt<WBR>on[/url]

Funny we were just saying if we did a show like trading spaces or something we would want them to make a bunny room.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheryl, sorry, I did have the name wrong. But what Mambo said, exactly. 

Wasn&#39;t he on Trading or one of those? I think he was, that&#39;s how Extreme got started, cuz he was on a show w/ that other cutie, Nate Burkess. He has a line out and I have one of his candles.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 29, 2007)

Yay for Trixie, I&#39;m so glad she made it safely to her new home!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 29, 2007)

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! Way to fly, Trixie! What a terrific ending/beginning to your story! 

Denise, we&#39;re thinking of you, and so proud of the great bunny-mom example you&#39;ve set for everyone who reads the thread!

Rosieand family....enjoy and we&#39;ll stay tuned for updates!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::inlove::thanks:for sharing this time with us!:woohoo:yes:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, guys...what a day this has certainly been...

I feel so relieved that she&#39;s here, and she&#39;s safe, and we can begin our lives with her.

Wow...what a girl, too! All the love and care that Denise and Paul gave this little cutie definitley shows! She&#39;s so sweet and interested in people, and oh so curious!

I&#39;ve had so much fun seeing what those ears do when she does various things...

And it&#39;s been SO cute to see Flower&#39;s reaction to her. Their cages are about an inch apart (with that wire mesh around the outside), and they&#39;ve been sniffing noses all night long. Everytime she and Flower are on the levels that I purposely matched heights of (just so they could spend time together...I matched a level with her and Maisie as well), Flower just cannot control her binkies! It&#39;s so cute! She&#39;s so excited...and Trixie is so interested in her...it&#39;s the sweetest thing!

Maisie hasn&#39;t shown much excitement, except the excitement she showed the first ten minutes or so after she got here. I&#39;ve seen her laying on their common-height levels so far...but not much interaction as of yet. I don&#39;t expect that it&#39;ll be long, and Maisie will warm up to her.

It was too funny...Flower was ALLLLL disapproving at first, and REALLY upset, but then Mama opened her front door, and pet her, and let her give kisses, and it helped reassure her that she wasn&#39;t forgotten. I&#39;ve done the same with Maisie...but I don&#39;t think she was worried...hehe...she KNOWS she&#39;s always got my heart! 

Wow...what an amazing night. When I heard my husband&#39;s car, I ran downstairs with my daughter, because I just couldn&#39;t wait a second longer before seeing her. And I simply MELTED...she&#39;s so beautiful, and just exudes sweetness like you wouldn&#39;t believe! Wow...what a beautiful trio I have now. I feel like my family is complete. It&#39;s really wonderful!!

What an adventure...and like you guys have said...the start of a whole new one all at the same time! All that patience and planning and expectation was soooo worth it...I am simply on cloud nine right now.

I didn&#39;t take any pictures tonight, as I just wanted her to settle in and feel comfortable. But I&#39;ll take pictures tomorrow, and have them developed as soon as possible, I PROMISE!! 

Take care, you guys...and thank you for all your love and support. I don&#39;t think either Denise or I could have made it through all this without it!! 

We are definitely altogether the RO Family! 

My love to all,

Rosie* and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2007)

*TrixieRabbit[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b]
[quote]The bunny has landed! :elephant:
[/quote]
Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<WBR>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<WBR>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<WBR>!!!!!!


*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 29, 2007)

that&#39;s wonderful, congradulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So good to hear she&#39;s arrived safe and sound :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! This is such great news - I am sure that both Rosie and Denise are very relieved. In fact, I think we all are, it feels like we&#39;ve all had an adventure .

How cute that Flower is so excited and binkying - I bet Maisie is too, but just doesn&#39;t want to show it .

Well done to everyone involved 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jan 29, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 29, 2007)

:great:

Great job, Denise and Rosie!

So glad to hear Trixie made it safely.

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing story!

Glad to hear it worked out.

Pam


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 29, 2007)

LuvaBun sure hit the nail on the head when she said that we&#39;re all relieved. Thanks again for sharing this amazing adventure of the love of Trixie with us. Can&#39;t wait for pics!.....


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 29, 2007)

And they lived happily ever after...

:hug:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing story! So glad Trixie is warm and safe in her new home (surrounded by so many people and buns! that love her). Not that it sounded like everyone at the various airports didn&#39;t take very good care of her too.

Flower&#39;s already doing Binkies.. and Maisie is relaxing? Sounds like you will need to bond all 3 of your girls together!

_________
Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 29, 2007)

*[size="3"<WBR>]Yippppeeeeee! :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance: [color="red"]Oh yeah, whoop whoop! :elephant::elephant::elephant:<WBR>

[/size][/color]*[color=<WBR>"blue"][color="black<WBR>"]I&#39;m so happy for you, I&#39;m singing along to "we are the champions" by Queen to celebrate. I was dying to check up on this thread yesterday but I had a killer migraine.

Congratulations to you and your new baby, hopefully Flower and Maisie love her to bits.

I can&#39;t wait to hear more and see some pictures. I&#39;m so chuffed for you Rosie!


[/color][/color]


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Ya know...that&#39;s what I think too. I think Maisie feels she&#39;s just too regal to be binkying around everywhere. She most definitely considers herself royalty...Maisie says, "Would you expect the Queen to be so overtly excited?" Hehe...
*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> How cute that Flower is so excited and binkying - I bet Maisie is too, but just doesn&#39;t want to show it .


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!! This has been quite the adventure, and it&#39;s been so cute to see everyone&#39;s reaction to Trixie. All during our game last night, things would pause to coo about her ears falling into her face while she was bathing her tummy, or her stretching those long legs out while laying down. It was so cute...

I&#39;m just waiting to see her do some DBF&#39;s and then I&#39;ll be convinced she loves her new home. 

It&#39;s been really cute seeing her communicate with my other two girls and the kitties. Our Sunny (who always feels threatened with a new addition, but never does anything about it) and her had some words last night...more like a stare-down that, like I said, never comes to anything. (I think it&#39;s Sunny communicating that she&#39;s not happy that the new addition is here, but she&#39;s not a mean-spirited kitty, and means no harm...so that&#39;s all it comes to is some staring and silent communication.) Neither of the other two girls held her gaze quite that long...it was really interesting. It looked to me like Trixie held her ground quite nicely...it was really cute. What a spunky girl!

And she let Hobbes sniff her keister (as only a boy would want to do, haha) through the cage bars last night. It was funny. I think the spots really puzzle them, hehe!

And those spots!! Oh my!! MooCow is right!! She&#39;s so dang adorable, I have to pinch myself to be sure I&#39;m not dreaming! I had no idea how bold those spots were...they&#39;re so cute!

I&#39;m figuring out that I need some translation on the lop ear language, though...there are some things I can&#39;t quite figure out, haha!

Anyway, thank you again, guys...this has been truly amazing...and to share it with you guys made it all the more special!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 29, 2007)

maherwoman* wrote: *


> It looked to me like Trixie held her ground quite nicely...it was really cute. What a spunky girl!


 That&#39;s the Mini Lop attitude! There&#39;s nothing like it. 

This has been so exciting! I was dying to get home last night for updates!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Rosie...

Maybe I can help in the lop-ear translation a bit...

Both ears down and forward: Trixie is intentlylistening to something interesting....

One ear up and one down....Trix is half eavesdropping on your conversation as she pretends to chill with her legs stretched behind her. Usually when she is leaning against something...she likes to prop her ear up....

Both ears up: Trix is EXTREMELY agitated/nervous...especially at the vet. When I tell them she is a mini-lop and she hops out of the carrier...they think I&#39;m lying cause both ears pop straight up!

Ears flapping together combined with single or doublehead shake: Trix is happy and is gearing up for a binkie

Ears flapping together combined with multiple head shakes: She&#39;s annoyed at you touching her without her permission. This is usually followed by a foot flick and some serious grooming....

Ears down to the side with extreme puppy-dog eyes and nose twitching and climbing on your lap: Trixie wants a treat

Nose poke: Trix is hungry. Also: when she is hungry she starts chewing on her hay rack and tosses her toys around until you wake up to feed her. She seems to eat most of her hay at night....so in the am you will find her hay rack and bowl empty and one indignant bunny....

And one more body-language tip:
Quivering body: When you feed her her ABSOLUTE favorite food: BANANA...she quivers with joy. This is the ONLY TIME you will see her flanks quiver! 

Hope this helps!
~D


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, that helps A LOT!! Thank you!

It&#39;s funny...now reading that...I realize that she eavesdrops A LOT!! Hehe...and yes, with legs stretched out pretending to look like she&#39;s not interested, haha!!!

I love it...she&#39;s got so much personality...she&#39;s gettin&#39; LOADS of love!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 29, 2007)

She certaily sounds like she&#39;s got quite the personality. Rosie, I think it&#39;s time for you to take some pictures, without scaring her. I&#39;d really like to see how you&#39;ve got those cages set up.


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

*



:laugh:I LOVE this visual

Click to expand...

TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> And one more body-language tip:
> Quivering body: When you feed her her ABSOLUTE favorite food: BANANA...she quivers with joy. This is the ONLY TIME you will see her flanks quiver!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Rosie! I feel the love for her that you are bringing here. It is truely, awesome! I cannot wait for pics. I do realize, you want to wait til she&#39;s settled in and there is Nothing Wrong With That! You&#39;re a super bunny mom.:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## shye (Jan 31, 2007)

:shock2:I have been so busy the past few weeks I havent had much time to be on the puter! I was just hopping on to read my e-mail (2 hrs ago) real quick and I thought I better peek in on the RO and found this!!! I cant believe how quick Trixis travels came up!! I have sat here for the past 2 hrs reading every word every one has wrote!!! :great:What a wonderful adventure for all!! And how lucky we are to get to share it!! Bunny lovers RULE!!! I was:cry4ne min. then:nerves1then seconds later:laugh:not to mention all:scared:andullhair<WBR>:inbetween!!! I am totaly exsausted!!:yawn:. And now I am running way behind on my day!! I have 3 dog beds scedueld for pick up in 2 hrs and I havent put the zippers in 2 of them and havent even started the 3rd one!! And they are 4ft by 5ft !!(going to a guy in Tennesse who raises Great danes)! Not to mention the 13 bunnies who are ready for thier morning treats!!:bangheadWell gotta go!! What a wonderful storie!!!!!!!! I loved it!!!!!

<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> CONGRADULATIONS!!!!:balloons:To both families and to Trixi!!!!

Like everyone else..... Cant wait for the pics!!!!!!:inlove:Big giant hugs to both bunny mommys and daddys you did an exallent job for Trixi all the way around!!!

<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles,Hoppidy

<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> All the foster buns!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww...thank you, Shye!! That was so sweet!

Yes, we were right along with you in each and every post...so many skyrocketing emotions...CRAZINESS!!!

I am so relieved now that she&#39;s here, and was just fine from the plane ride. Her and Flower are becomming best buds through the cage walls here, laying next to one another, following one another around...so cute!!

Hope you get those beds done! Hehe! 

Rosie & the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## danaii (Feb 1, 2007)

What an adorable story!! The whole thing makes me tear up a bit.  But in a good way.



I love the name Trixie, by the way. What a sweet little bun.



Now I want a girl bunny.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe...thanks! Credit goes to Denise for such an adorable name...and it fits her so well, too! 

Hey, I love the girl bunnies...that&#39;s why I have three! 

And believe me, I know three sounds like a lot when you have one, but once you have one, its so much easier to "just add one more"...and before ya know it, you&#39;ve got three (or more)!! I got my Maisie a little under a year ago (her Gotcha Day is 16th Feb), and I&#39;ve now expanded to THREE!! 

Bunnies are so wonderful and so precious...


----------



## danaii (Feb 1, 2007)

When I get closer to considering a second bunny, I&#39;ll have to pick your brain for suggestions on how to get the right second bunny. I&#39;m so nervous they won&#39;t bond that I&#39;m already pulling my hair out!

I just want Chewie to have a companion, and a chance to help another bunny in need.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, my girls aren&#39;t bonded yet. Two out of three still need to get spayed (which should be able to happen within the next few months), and then we plan on trying to bond all three. 

But, in reading about getting another bun, I should be able to provide some information. 

My best suggestion, though, is always to post about it in the Rabbits Only section...that way you get more than just my opinion.


----------



## danaii (Feb 1, 2007)

I plan on it when I actually get closer to doing it.  I just like replying to your post. Probably because I&#39;m lazy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok this may be late but could help someone later on.

http://www.bringfido.com/]http<WBR>://www.bringfido.com/[/url]

http://www.bringfido.com<WBR>/airpolicies.htm]http://www<WBR>.bringfido.com/airpolicies.htm<WBR>[/url]

http://www.bringfido.com<WBR>/airregulations.htm]http://www<WBR>.bringfido.com/airregulations<WBR>.htm[/url]

:bunnydance:


----------

